# Cavs @ Mavericks | Game #57 | March 1st, 2007



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 57*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(33-24) VS* *Dallas Mavericks** (48-9)*

_*Thursday, March 1st, 2007*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *American Airlines Center*, Dallas, Texas

*HEAD COACHES*




> *Preview*
> 
> One of the top defensive efforts in franchise history allowed the Dallas Mavericks to record the best month they've ever had. They may need another impressive one against LeBron James to begin this month by matching another team record.
> 
> ...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

National TV again, you really have to wonder the people that can only see the Cavaliers when they are on ABC,ESPN,TNT must really think we suck. Is there are stat out there of our record on national televised games?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is probably going to be the second most difficult game of the season for us. I think our game in Phoenix was destined to be the worst, but this one is going to be just about as hard. We're going to need big games from everyone if we want to come out on top here.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Did Lebron just justify taking bad shots? ****.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Barkley again showing he doesn't understand our team. Lebron has no outside shooter to pass to? Has he ever seen Dan Gibson?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Did Lebron just justify taking bad shots? ****.


LOL @ Lebron. *Sigh*...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, I love Avery Johnson. He's so awesome. I would love to have a coach like that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

By the way fellas this game could get *REAL* embarrassing.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> By the way fellas this game could get *REAL* embarrassing.


This stretch will be a good indicator of where our team really is. We seem to get up for the better teams, so we might not get destroyed as bad as I think we will.

But then again we've also had games like in Phoenix.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry has the flu!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No hughes, no jones= no depth again


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm Hughes out with the Flu, DJ still out with spasms. 

Hughes had been playing like *** anyways, Sasha's time to shine!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man Dallas is so loaded, they have like 5+ guys who can score 20

Dirk, Howard, Terry, Harris, Stackhouse. Crazy.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The talent disparity between us and Dallas is rather startling.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

good gracious we're playing good and down 7


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> good gracious we're playing good and down 7


Dallas is loaded with talent, well-coached, and they have a superstar.

They're just the class of the league. I can't see us winning tonight. Even though we're just down 5 now. They're just too good.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I like our offense actually, jus Dallas is hitting everything


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hopefully Gooden can get back on track tonight. We'll need him to have a big game if we want it to stay close.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Our offense looks so much better w/o Hughes lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I like our offense actually, jus Dallas is hitting everything


Cavs are playing great, no question. They know they have to bring it tonight


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Our offense looks so much better w/o Hughes lol


Not surprising when you take shots away from a 38% shooter, haha. :lol: 

Wait, I guess that should be :sad:,


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Come on Sasha, don't get into foul trouble. We'll need you in this game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha looking good

Ahh watch the fouls Pavs, we have no depth behind you


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What a weak call on Sasha. Got to love how Sasha attacks the rim against Mr. Glass


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron's gotta try to fight through screens better than that, too.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This lineup is the future of the team

LBJ, Pavs, Gibson, Gooden, AV. Our best young players


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Dan Gibson is an incredible shooter. Damn.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We better resign Sasha


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron facialing DIOP!!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow Lebron


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

LeBron is god


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was a ridiculous dunk: old school dominque style


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Even if we lose this (our second unit is going to get crushed i have a feeling): how many more wins would we have had if Gibson and Sasha started from the beginning. I would say at least 5


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Eric Snow comes in and our spacing goes to ****. Goddamnit.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

wtf is gooden doing?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Diop trying to play good against us. Where was all this hustle and effort when he played in CLE


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The problem with this team is clearly the dead weight.

Snow, Marshall, Wesley, DJ, Hughes - these guys just aren't good. Our young players are looking great, Ferry has to find a way to dump the dead weight


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Diop trying to play good against us. Where was all this hustle and effort when he played in CLE


Directed at the refrigerator.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Eric Snow comes in and our spacing goes to ****. Goddamnit.


Because he is afraid to shoot so is always looking to cut across the lane. Too bad Brown sucks so bad, we could really use an athletic wing off the bench right now


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hmm... Lebron in to start the 2nd quarter. That's unusual. He's going to have to play a lot in this game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Everyone on their team can shoot.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

God not Wesley. Brown is such a moron with his lineups


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This lineup sucks. A bunch of old bums (Wesley, Snow, Marshall)

We will get wiped out with this group


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Snow's man just runs over to double Lebron.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

At least Sasha comes in for Lebron.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Snow airballs from the FT line. My God...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Like clockwork: second unit getting crushed


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I hate this lineup


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

David Wesley sucks balls


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why Wesley comes in when *Gibson has been resting for 5 minutes* blows my ****ing mind.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Doesn't the NBDL have better players then Wesley and Snow?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How much does Wesley have to suck before he's planted on the bench???


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Why Wesley comes in when *Gibson has been resting for 5 minutes* blows my ****ing mind.


Mike Brown is glacial when making player moves. He'll do the right thing but it'll take him forever to do it that's why his ingame adjustments sucks.

Gibson and Sasha should play close to 40 minutes tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wesley was SO AWFUL it was absurd early in the season and he is still sucking. WHY DOES HE PLAY???

I just don't get it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

And Wesley hits a 3. Nothing in the world makes sense.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hilarious how a Mav defender is RUNNING away from Snow to double team


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We can't win games 4 on 5. We just can't do it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Put Gibson in for Wesley!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What a weak ****ing call. Christ.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WEAK call


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

An offensive foul? Give me a break


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sasha has the SAME THING done to him on the other end and he doesn't get the call. Are they just not interested in calling a fair game? How long do you have to be starting to be able to draw offensive fouls?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Diop actually shutting down the paint


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Dampier sits down with another foul. 
Too bad, I think I'd almost rather have the 2nd best center in the NBA playing over Diop right now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Hilarious how a Mav defender is RUNNING away from Snow to double team


LOL it's funny. It's like Snow has a force field around him where Mavs defenders aren't allowed to go


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Refs all over us


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron with great defense on Dirk. So Howard knocks down a 3. Jeez.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Diop is ****ing everywhere


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The refs are just killing Gibson out there. It's like he's playing with a different set of rules.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dumb foul by Gibson, Lebron with good D there


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I really like Lebron taking the challenge of guarding Dirk.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Either that was a foul or a deflection. It wasn't a travel.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We would get swept by this team in the playoffs.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Our bench just blows: marshall, snow, wesley. Game completely changed when we started subbing.

3 straight missed FT's


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Dallas just executes so well in every phase of the game.

Damn Lebron really came to play today.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron trying to will this team back


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Crazy body control by Lebron, he is playing really well.

Honestly outside of the usual suspects the Cavs are playing good, they're just outmanned.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron executes the Dwyane Wade spin-travel to perfection. I wish the rest of our team could match up against Dallas, though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gooden needs to get going. We need someone else to score some pts


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I wonder if KG would opt out and sign with us? That might sound laugable but if he came to Cleveland he'd play with James, if win a title he'd get plenty of credit unlike if he goes to a place like Dallas/Detroit, he'd get the ball playing with Lebron instead of Kobe, and he'd get to play out East.

Surround him with Sasha, AV, and Gibson and Z we'd be set.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ehh...like the hustle but don't do that Lebron


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sorry Steve, that shocked look on Mike Brown's face isn't because Lebron looks hurt. 

It's because he has to try to develop an offensive gameplan for this game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I wonder if KG would opt out and sign with us? That might sound laugable but if he came to Cleveland he'd play with James, if win a title he'd get plenty of credit unlike if he goes to a place like Dallas/Detroit, he'd get the ball playing with Lebron instead of Kobe, and he'd get to play out East.
> 
> Surround him with Sasha, AV, and Gibson and Z we'd be set.


Put down the crack pipe :biggrin:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Keep it within 6-8 by the half and I'll be happy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn we needed that 3 from Sasha, would have cut it to 5.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Put down the crack pipe :biggrin:


lol


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We just can't stop the Mavs tonight. I really think we're just outclassed. We could have a chance against them at home, though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Solid 1st half from everyone but our bench. 

Dallas shot 55% and alot of them were deep fadeaway jumpers, Dirk didn't really even do anything and they still rolled us.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails 42-52 at halftime. LeBron James leads the Cavs with 20 points.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man they just went over a few possessions where we were just standing around. It's pathetic. 

Nobody on our team wants to move without the ball. Sasha and Andy I think are the only ones who do it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Charles is going to have an aneurysm talking about how bad our offense is.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is doing his thing but I think if we want any chance to win, he needs to purposely get Drew going. We need a 2nd scorer


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Goddamn, we can't miss those ridiculously easy layups.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice move there by Gibson.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

WTF, Z is sleepin out their. Come on, unacceptable.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron looks like he's tired of everyone standing around while he plays basketball.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z's head is not into this game at all. And Gooden's head is empty again, as always.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Every time the Mavs actually miss they are getting a board and put-back

I agree with Brandname, the Mavs would sweep us in a series


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron has hit 7 out of his last 8 shots. But one man can't do it alone.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron wasting one of his better performances. We needed this against Chi in an actual winnable game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha getting hot! = We have a chance

Damn Avery immediately calls a TO


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pavs coming up big.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Sasha getting hot! = We have a chance
> 
> Damn Avery immediately calls a TO


Don't you wish Mike Brown knew how to control a game like that?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pavlovic is really good.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Sasha gets no respect!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Son of a *****. A bad calls puts Pavs on the bench.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Snow in for Sasha we have no chance. They won't even guard him. ****.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

God damn Sasha gets his 5th. The refs call everything against him


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Wesley and Brown on the floor? Odd.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The refs taking out Sasha completely got rid of any chance we had.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I don't get the impression that Shannon Brown will turn out to be anything in the NBA. He's too small and too poor of a ball-handler. 
We should look to move him as part of a trade with Gooden.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The Mavs are so much deeper than us it's ridiculous.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn. Harris is just embarrasingly better than any of our backups


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Without Hughes we just have NO DEPTH at all. He sucks but he is better than Wesley, Snow, or Brown.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Damn. Harris is just embarrasingly better than any of our backups


Hell, he's better than most of our starters.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Without Hughes we just have NO DEPTH at all. He sucks but he is better than Wesley, Snow, or Brown.


I wish we could bring Larry off the bench behind Sasha so much.

Too bad our organization has no balls. Unless we're making serious plans to trade him in the offseason (which would be fabulous).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Brown with a basketball. Now calm down, son.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wesley is just embarrassing himself out there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Omg Wesley. Unbelievable


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Wesley! You *******! You totally blew Brown's pass!


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

I am going to ****ing kill wesley. wow


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm Shannon Brown stepping up, maybe he can get his confidence going


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Brown for 3! Stay calm and lose those jitters!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Maybe if I keep disparaging Shannon Brown he'll become a superstar.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Someone explain to me again why Brown has had to suffer sitting behind Wesley? Can that play be reason enough to never play Wesley ever again? I'm pretty sure Helen Keller could have made that layup


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Brown for 3! Stay calm and lose those jitters!


Watch Brown pull him now that he's made a few shots


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cleveland Steamer said:


> Someone explain to me again why Brown has had to suffer sitting behind Wesley? Can that play be reason enough to never play Wesley ever again? I'm pretty sure Helen Keller could have made that layup


Signing Wesley was a HUGE mistake. Not because he sucks, he's cheap so who cares. 

It's because Brown is in love with him and plays him rotation mins!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The funny thing about Brown is Ferry said Brown will one day be a good player. But some say, "Oh, that's typical GM talk." And maybe it is. But a poster on RCF said his contact (?) said a few in the Cavs organization share that same thought. Basically, nobody truly knows what this kid can do or will be.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

**** I saw Brown putting Wesley back in. He BETTER NOT BE COMING IN FOR BROWN. The kid just made a few shots


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Mike Brown is the worst in game coach in the league.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice Marshall!


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

within 7!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Put LBJ on Dirk!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Where has this Donyell been all year?


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

I like the Cavs O, but we need to get some stops to do something.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Dallas is just too good.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mavs are just unreal. I don't see how anyone beats them


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

wow momentum died fast


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Dan Gibson should be in for Snow/Wesley/Brown right now. He's been sitting for far too long.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

It's rediculous. It's not like Dallas attacks the paint that hard at all. It's just they seem to hit every single contested jumped. Do they miss?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sasha and Lebron work so freakin well.

Damn refs on Sasha and the utter badness of Wesley and Snow have kept us from possibly leading this game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why is Snow in the gadodamn game?


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

LBJ is on tonight


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Why the refs gotta be like that? Seriously


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Cleveland Steamer said:


> Why the refs gotta be like that? Seriously


lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Why is Snow in the gadodamn game?


Snow is good on D but killing our offense


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone miss Hughes tonight?







Didn't think so even with our pathetic bench. I wondedr if Brown earned himself some PT tonight


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

I think that call really killed our chance


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Pioneer10 said:


> Anyone miss Hughes tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's really sad to think that the absense of one of our highest paid players is whats keeping us in the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bob Delaney is just killing us tonight. He's called everything against us


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Anyone miss Hughes tonight?


*That's why we don't have any offensive rebounds tonight!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron really playing with passion tonight. 

Need both of these


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

See that camera guy kinda laughing at James as he was hurt and trying to get up? *******!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Better off with LBJ missing those. Set up a play for a dribble drive and kick out 3 to Sasha or Gibson. NOT MARSHALL


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn. Two open looks, Lebron needs to knock those down.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great game from the Cavs tonight. I don't think you can hate on LBJ, he really brought it and played a tremendous game. 

I'm glad he went up confidently with those shots


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

i will take only losing to dallas by 3 on the road at this stage, and still having a shot at the end of the game, with all of our recent struggles this game shows that we can still play with anyone in the league, i think we are still very dangerous in the playoffs, especially when the game slows down. I would like to see us keep the #2 spot in the conference for 2 rounds of home court though, but I think this game really showed a lot about this team, they will continue to gel, and hopefully we can figure some way to keep larry away from the hardwood.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh well, Lebron will get a lot of flack for the end of the game but I'm happy with the game. Overall, Lebron played a great game. Sasha proved his better then Hughes again (refs really screwed Sasha tonight)

Still don't understant why Wesley is playing. Hopefully, Shannon Brown showed enough to earn some more PT going forward


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I agree this was a great effort by the Cavs.... Nice game by LBJ,AV and a little bit of Shannon Brown


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Charley Rosen appears to think that the worst thing about the Cavs last night was Lebron's couple of missed shots in the last few minutes:

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/6522086



Charley Rosen said:


> The Cavs' most egregious wrong, however, was LeBron's miserable performance in the endgame. In the last minute of play, he missed both shots from the stripe (will the Cavs' opponents begin resorting to a Bop-A-Bron strategy?), and then bricked a back-to-back brace of uncontested treys that would have knotted the score. Indeed, LBJ's habitual failures in the clutch are even more alarming than his half-hearted attempts to play defense.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

half-hearted attempts to play D? Who was on Dirk at the end of the game and did a good job?

Stop reading and posting Rosen: just a waste of time


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i think the only thing you can get upset at LeBron for in the last possessions was missing those FTs. The 3's he took were good looks, they just didn't drop.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> i think the only thing you can get upset at LeBron for in the last possessions was missing those FTs. The 3's he took were good looks, they just didn't drop.


My thoughts exactly. The FTs are unacceptable, just as they have been all season.

But knocking a guy because he misses 2 threes in a row? I don't know about that. That happens all the time. Hell Kapono even misses wide open 3s occasionally. It's not a big deal.

And after he switched over to Dirk, he held him scoreless for the last 6:21 of the game. I thought he played great defense last night, challenging every one of Dirk's shots. I have no idea where Rosen comes from by saying Lebron played only one half of the court. 

Without Lebron last night, it would have been a blowout in the 1st half. He's the least of our problems at this point.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> half-hearted attempts to play D? Who was on Dirk at the end of the game and did a good job?
> 
> Stop reading and posting Rosen: just a waste of time


heh, sorry


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

i was off thinking my crazy thoughts again, and this one is really out there, but here it is anyways...lebron knows the cavs will get in the playoffs and have a good seed, maybe he keeps missing free throws on purpose, i think he's way too good of a shooter to really be shooting as bad as he is, maybe he's just waiting for the postseason and teams to foul him all the time and he will just knock them down at will...maybe it's wishful thinking, but i like to dream


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

LostInGeorgia said:


> i was off thinking my crazy thoughts again, and this one is really out there, but here it is anyways...lebron knows the cavs will get in the playoffs and have a good seed, maybe he keeps missing free throws on purpose, i think he's way too good of a shooter to really be shooting as bad as he is, maybe he's just waiting for the postseason and teams to foul him all the time and he will just knock them down at will...maybe it's wishful thinking, but i like to dream


Yep, just a dream. :biggrin:


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

:bsmile: Hey Brandname, that's a pretty sick picture of Varejao posterizing Bosh there. LOL


----------

